# Squirrel calls?



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Where can I find a squirrel call at  I have read articles about them but cant find them. !# I would also like trying to make one myself over the winter. [email protected]


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i know a easy squirell call and it only costs 50 cents. i read this in a field and stream magazine. you get 2 quarters and put one on top of the other in the middle, and click the together really fast, it makes it sound like squirells chattering. i have used it and it works farrely well. good luck with it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I use the Haydel's Mr. Squirrel Whistle. It only works early in the season for me. It supposed to imitate a young squirrel being attacked by a hawk. I use while I smack a small sapling on the ground. It drives them nuts and they all come out barking. I also like using a cutter. It imitates a squirrel eating and puts them at ease while you stalk.

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=Haydel'S+%22MR.+Squirrel%22+Whistle&btnG=Search&lmode=online&sa=N&start=10


----------

